# My G2 Set-up



## cyberspyder (May 12, 2008)

-New style Novatac clip
-Surefire Lanyard (lanyard ring replaced by hole in Novatac clip)
-GITD cord pull
-5/8" O-Ring
-BugOutGear Cree drop-in (coming soon)

All-black goodness...

Brendan


----------



## Aussie Cheese (May 12, 2008)

why do you need an o-ring in the head?


----------



## aussiebob (May 12, 2008)

Nice 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## cat (May 12, 2008)

Where did you get the Novatac clip?


----------



## cyberspyder (May 12, 2008)

Aussie Cheese said:


> why do you need an o-ring in the head?



To tighten up the slack between the clip and the tail cap. As for the clip, I got it directly from Novatac, but you can also get it from lighthound.


----------



## KeyGrip (May 13, 2008)

Nice. I'm going to get that same clip soon. (hopefully)


----------



## bagman (May 13, 2008)

I dont really like clips on lights but that set up look excellent


----------



## blinder switch (May 14, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> -New style Novatac clip
> -Surefire Lanyard (lanyard ring replaced by hole in Novatac clip)
> -GITD cord pull
> -5/8" O-Ring
> ...


 
I would like to let you know that I have 2 BOG Cree's, and I had one fail for no reason on one of my safe queen AR 15 rifles. I have found the SureFire P60L LED drop in to be just as bright and much more durable. 

If you want more info on the fail of the BOG Premium Plus, check my web site for more info - www.50magnum.com

I do like your clip set-up, that is a good idea.


----------



## cyberspyder (May 14, 2008)

Well they do have a lifetime warranty, so I'll return it to Flavio if need arises.


----------



## blinder switch (May 14, 2008)

cyberspyder said:


> Well they do have a lifetime warranty, so I'll return it to Flavio if need arises.


 
His web site states that he will, and he did for me, *but I had to wait a long time to get it.*

The problem that I had with this BOG Cree was that it was mounted to a weapon, and I may have had to use that AR 15 - for example many of the home invasions/killings that occur here from time to time. It had very little use on it and no drops or rough handling at all. It was a back up mounted to one of my AR 15 safe queens with only a few minutes of very limited use, and brand new SF 123 batteries.

*I just wanted to let you know about the failure.* BTW, they list 170 lumens for those two Premium plus crees. The two SureFire P60L drop ins are stated to be 80 lumens that I replaced the BOG's with, and I could not notice any change in throw or power between my testing of four drop-ins. :huh:

The other original BOG is pulled and in storage for now. The one time that I buy a non SureFire product I get a major fail. So my trust in that product from BOG is lost. *YMMV, but my BOG was a dog. A dog that could have put a fatal bite on me and my family.*





BTW, I do understand that this occurs with other brands, including SureFire. I have a small collection of SF lights, lamps and other stuff ($1,700), but I have never had a major fail with SureFire, and I work many of my SF stuff *very rough and hard*.:thumbsup:


----------



## ttran97 (May 14, 2008)

I would have to agree with *blinder switch*. I love my BOG Q5 drop-in, but if I was going to use a light for a life & death situation, I only trust Surefire.


----------



## Monocrom (May 17, 2008)

cat said:


> Where did you get the Novatac clip?


 
You can buy Novatac clips on Lighthound.com

If you plan on using the clip on a Surefire 6P or G2, get a 5/8-inch O-ring too. Otherwise you'll end up with a gap on your light. (Lighthound also sells GITD O-rings in various sizes. Including 5/8).


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 1, 2008)

After experimenting with my own G2 set-up, I recommend skipping the GITD O-ring sold by Lighthound. For the purposes of this topic, the O-ring is just too thin. 5/8" is the correct size, but a thicker O-ring works better.

As you twist the tailcap back down on the G2, you need to twist it down enough to create enough tension on the Novatac clip. Otherwise, you end up with a loose (and useless) clip. But since the GITD O-ring is so thin, you have to twist the tailcap down further.... and then back off once the light comes on. If you back off too much, the clip loosens again.

I learned the hard way that the light can still make electrical contact, and turn itself on, in constant-on mode. (Yup, I had the light sitting bezel-down on a carpeted floor for a few minutes while I was looking for a thicker 5/8" O-ring). 

Oh well, it's only a tiny burn mark..... I used an O-ring designed for plumbing fixtures. Now I don't have to screw the tailcap down as far to get tension on the clip. And no worries about the light turning itself on.


----------



## cat (Jun 20, 2008)

:bump: I only saw this now.  The plumbing fixture o-ring, good, it shows how useful it is to have things like that around.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 20, 2008)

If you need the thicker O ring to keep the light from coming on constant accidentally, then how do you turn it on on purpose? I mean constant on, not momentary.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> If you need the thicker O ring to keep the light from coming on constant accidentally, then how do you turn it on on purpose? I mean constant on, not momentary.
> 
> Bill


 
You can still screw the tailcap down far enough for constant-on mode. The thicker, rubber O-ring compresses a bit. It's thicker than the GITD 5/8-inch O-rings sold by Lighthound, but not so thick that constant-on mode can't be utilized. 

I got my thicker O-ring from a small variety pack of plumbing fixture O-rings sold at Wal-Mart.


----------



## cyberspyder (Jun 21, 2008)

I got my o-ring from Home Depot...Functionally, it's the same as stock, still can use the constant-on or momentarily.


----------

